# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  what is on your hands when lifting

## OT8268

When lifting a heavy weight, or in general what do you wear on your hands, IMO I think the lifting gloves are a little gay, I am all about the wraps, but the chalk and times makes you feel manly haha

----------


## ryan26

Yea I never understood the gloves thing. I saw a guy at the gym just yesterday with gloves on. They made him look really tough.

----------


## broncojosh

I'm with you Diesel. Nothing, except the wraps on high poundage

----------


## Viking

When I'm lifting really heavy the thing in my hands is my dick!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fullback57

Chalk for me....maybe straps while going extremly heavy but not very often

----------


## mishon1

nothin but u got to luv the lil skinny guys wear'n the gloves while doing calf raises.

----------


## Canes4Ever

Nothing, except I use chalk when deadlifting on my heaviest sets.

----------


## Core

I've been lifting for 12 years and I wear gloves with wrist wraps. I dont like calluses or carpel tunnel.

----------


## OT8268

wait I have not heard of this, Carel tunnel is a result of what?

----------


## OT8268

oh and I pretty much meant whith high weights, I dont wear wraps or chalk when I am doing flies, or even when benching, but when I dead lift, power clean, or shrug with high weights I use the wraps

----------


## HARDCORE

I wear wraps when I do back, and also when I do arms-but other than that nothing. I enjoy the feeling of cold steel in my hands!!!

----------


## MindBomb

I wear gloves. Not only it saves me from calluses, to a degree, but my hands are less slipery from the sweat.

----------


## OT8268

Wraps have the same effect as far as sweat is concerned (not as much with the calluses, I still get them but less) But the wraps give you more support when on the high weights and they dont have that "hey I am trying to be tough" look

----------


## samoth

Heh... blood, when I forgot my gloves on DL day today... towel washers gotta love me.

----------


## Mr. Trenton

I use nothing except when I do back and shrugs I use straps or wraps, whatever you want to call them.

----------


## Wrathchild

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *Nothing, except I use chalk when deadlifting on my heaviest sets.*


This is what I'm talking about, how can ppl expect to have a good grip if they use straps. The iron grip comes with the training and big weights can be handle with no excuse. BTW, lifting belts only when goin 90% and up (Deadlift and Squat only)

----------


## Core

> _Originally posted by OT8268_ 
> *wait I have not heard of this, Carel tunnel is a result of what?*


You can get Carpel Tunnel from putting strain on your wrists day in and day out. My girlfriend got it from working out, my friend from mountain biking, my other friend from a CPU keyboard, etc. Think of all the pressure you put on your wrists especially doing curls. A few years back, my wrists started really hurting me. I knew what was coming if I didn't do something. After I started wearing gloves with wraps the pain went away. Its cheap easy insurance that saves you from surgery. The question is, why not wrap em  :Don't know:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Wrathchild_ 
> *
> This is what I'm talking about, how can ppl expect to have a good grip if they use straps. The iron grip comes with the training and big weights can be handle with no excuse. BTW, lifting belts only when goin 90% and up (Deadlift and Squat only)*


Amen Wrathchild, I only use the belt when going all out on my last sets on deads and squats. No need for a belt any other time. I get a laugh at guys doing their bicep curls and their big huge 6 inch weightbelts on.  :LOL: 

When doing deads and squats my abs get a workout from the tensing I do without a belt.

----------


## Wrathchild

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> When doing deads and squats my abs get a workout from the tensing I do without a belt.*


I see You've done your homework Canes, that's a good philosophy, withstanding a little pain it's part of the iron game.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Wrathchild_ 
> *I see You've done your homework Canes, that's a good philosophy, withstanding a little pain it's part of the iron game.*


Yes sir, I learned this from an old powerlifting friend, who was my 1st coach in lifting about 2 years ago. Got me to stop wearing a belt except when going *extremely* heavy. My abs have loved it since. I may look like I have a pot there, but if you punch me you'll see it's solid. Also my obliques came out after I stopped using the belt so much.

----------


## OT8268

I still wear a belt, but I am only 19.5 I have been power lifting for about 2.5 years now, but I still do not feel my lower back is strong enough when I am putting on 400 pounds, on my light days I don't wear a belt, but I would have to say everyone for the first 5 years should wear a belt, simply because your lower back is not strong enough yet

----------


## bex

The girls dont like rough hands so yes i wear gloves to keep them smooth and calluse free....

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Only chalk when I do heavy shrughs or deadlifts.

----------


## weightsbeforedates

I've always used gloves, not worried about the calluses(spelling?) but the knurled grip on dumbbell's and barbell's cuts me up, I also like the gloves with metal hooks for doing heavy shrugs etc. my grip usually fails before my traps.

----------


## STINKYPETE

This is my first post on here but i like the look of the place. Oh before i forget i use sponges, gloves have a tendancy to gather under the my fingers.

----------


## Pete235

Calouses

----------


## 9natural9

no gloves, no chalk, no straps...i want to know i got the weight up with nothing but my body

----------


## OT8268

Yeah but natural eventuallyyou will get to the point on an extremely heavy weight and your hands will not be able to handle it, and there is no shame in that, but I do not think gloves offer the same support that wraps do (plus they look gay)

----------


## Tedmax195

I once heard someone say that you shouldn't use wraps beacuase it stops you gaining strength in your grip and your forearms don't get big. but i'm like everybody else i ONLY use them on really heavy deadlifts.

----------


## palme

i use chalk on deadlifts and shrugs

----------


## Pete235

I use straps for heavy back and Romainian deads.

----------


## 9natural9

If I cant grip it I shouldnt insult the weight by putting "artificial" grips or wraps on....just my opinion, I'm a sucker for self improvement speeches

----------


## Fif the Great

I have secksy hands that girls love, so I always wear gloves. But I can get by without them unless I'm doing lat pulldowns. Those rip the shit out my hands for some reason.

----------


## Shredz

bare balls baby...the only real time that i wear straps is when i am shrugging...forearms have to be there for the symetry and nothing beats having a killer grip

----------


## Manslaughter

Okay, to each his own, but here's a question.
What do all these guys have in common?

Flex Wheeler
Dorian Yates
Melvin Anthony
Ronnie Coleman
BigKev
Chris Cormeir
Paul Dillet
Nassar El Sonbaty
King Kamali
Jay Cutler
Kevin Levrone
Mike Matarazzo

Answer: They all use gloves, belts and straps or a combination of each. 

Would you say have sissy forearms or the look gay or that they're neglecting or hampering the growth of certain muscles groups?

What they seem to know is now matter how strong you think your grip or skin is they're going to give out when it comes to push and shove against other, much stronger, muscle groups. Or even to protect certain areas where/when possible, hence the use of a belt.

Why hurt the development in your back, traps, whatever, simply because you think you need to look studly when there is time-tested equipment that let's us break beyond what our normal limitations are? Isn't that the same reason AS is so popular?

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Manslaughter_ 
> *Okay, to each his own, but here's a question.
> What do all these guys have in common?
> 
> Flex Wheeler
> Dorian Yates
> Melvin Anthony
> Ronnie Coleman
> BigKev
> ...


And you have worked out with each of these men and know that for a fact?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Manslaughter

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> And you have worked out with each of these men and know that for a fact? *


Sure, haven't you?
Actually, everyone of these guy has been photographed working out while using one or all of these. 
Here's one...

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Manslaughter_ 
> *
> 
> Sure, haven't you?
> Actually, everyone of these guy has been photographed working out while using one or all of these. 
> Here's one...*


A photoshoot and a REAL gym workout are two different animals my brother, trust me, I have a couple of friends that have done mags before.

----------


## Manslaughter

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> A photoshoot and a REAL gym workout are two different animals my brother, trust me, I have a couple of friends that have done mags before.*


I agree completely, some of them are just for props and show and sales. But, picts like I attached in my last post of Dorian and the pict of BigKev in his "Bicep Day" post, these are guys using the equipment and know what they're doing. There are several more out there you can find of actual workout shoots verses a mag spread shoot that shows the use of gloves, straps, belts, etc.


Here's the one's of Ronnie posted before...wearing gloves while working out.

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...&threadid=4314

----------


## Farmer

> _Originally posted by Manslaughter_ 
> *Okay, to each his own, but here's a question.
> What do all these guys have in common?
> 
> Flex Wheeler
> Dorian Yates
> Melvin Anthony
> Ronnie Coleman
> BigKev
> ...


Don't forget bro, those straps, belts and wraps etc.. have a name on them and whoever is wearing them is gonna get some money when that name comes up in a magazine. Oh btw an example from the "MAN" arnold, he almost trained naked! a pair of shorts and no shoes most the time.

peace

----------


## MrMuscle

I wear gloves on all exercises except deadlifts. i need chalk on that.

----------


## FromFleshtoSteel

i like callouses

----------


## LittleMeth

I always have gloves when lifting. But for dead lifts i like to use straps so my back gives out before my hands do. :Smilie:

----------


## Pitbull

Hi All

I have been lifting for a while and have never used gloves they just feel too un-nutural especially on curling movements . The only thing I use even for heavy deadlifts is resin - yellow crystal that you press to a fine powder in your fingers - just be sure to keep a small steel brush handy to clean the bar aftger your workout as the resin tends to get sticky from the sweat . I think one should keep in mind that all the lifting aids out there are the tools of the trade and that they all have their place and time . It is senseless tom stop a shrug when your grip fails and the traps haven't worked hard enough . Also a tip to remove calouses is to scrape them with an old razor just befor you get out of the bath . The skin is soft and will com off easily. Apply some cream afterward and you'll never have to worry about the ladies complaining

----------


## Steak Helmet

I occasionally use power grips. Other than that if the bar is slick, I grab some chalk. 


But usually nothing.

----------


## Sema

Never used something to lift dumbells and barbells. However, lately, the heavier i go, the more cramps i get in my handpalms when doing the dumbells.
So i'm considering gloves now, is there anyone who can give me some advice whether they would make the cramps less or give support to my hands ?
Thanks very much

greetz and respect
Semark

----------


## freakout

Wearing gloves do not make you look gay ... shaking your backside while lifting weights do!!!

 :LOL:  

Opps!!

I wear gloves...not all the time.. sometimes I agree they provide hindrances than help but to me they do provide a good grip sometimes..

I still have a rough skin on my hands...thus the only help gloves provide for me is grip(by the way, the gyms here in my country do not have wraps or chalk for sale....so gloves or straps are the next alternatives...)

Too bad I am not from the States or the West... I would love to see how hardcore your gyms are... hopefully will bring a bagful of motivation and inspiration home...

----------


## Pheedno

Gloves

----------


## Lady Viking

I wear gloves.

----------


## Ermantroudt

In training:

Belt: On both Dynamic Days and on Maximum Effort BP Day
Wrist Wraps: Once in a while on Maximum Effort BP Day
Straps: Nope
Elbow Sleeves with Atomic Balm: Every Day (Damn Bicep Tendonitus :Cry:  )

In Meets:

SQ:Titan Boss Suit, NXG Briefs, Belt, TP5000 Knee Wraps
BP: Inzer EHPHD Shirt, Crain Genisis Wrist Wraps , Belt
DL: Crain Genisis DL Suit, NXG Briefs, Belt

Ermantroudt

----------


## Vegas Kid

I use gloves and a watch to time my rest between sets. Funny how some of you talk about lifting weight naturally and how you don't need any type of aid, but at the same time your taking a shit load of vitamins and supplements and\or gear. I think all those tools are just that...tools. They are there to help you achieve your goals. Just like certain machines or the ez curl bar for example, these are there to help you. I don't think gloves or even a belt during calf raises is "gay". Use whatever the fuck works for you and don't worry about others opinions.

BTW, I have never used a belt cuz they're too fucking big to lug around the gym.

----------


## solid90062

Gloves with wrist wraps. I have bad joints and arthritic hands, So i need the support

----------


## tie

I started on gloves, but I found that on heavier lifts, my wrist hurt. So I've got these new gloves with integrated straps and they're great - no more sore wrists.

----------


## weightsbeforedates

I honestly see no problem with gloves, straps, etc. I personally wear gloves for the extra grip, it never crossed my mind to wonder if they are cool looking or not. I don't see wearing gloves and straps to be cheating or hurting yourself either, you either like the way gloves feel or you don't. Whatever floats your boat is what I say. My Opinion though

----------


## SteelBuilt

I wear a belt but no gloves coz they make my hands sweaty, and i find that uncurmftoarble . . .
SB  :Wink:

----------


## Little Jonah

hahaha i have been working out for 2 years and just recnetally i started to use gloves when my hands hand blisters the size of quaters on them .hahahahah ouch!!

----------


## blaster

I just started wearing gloves 2 months ago when the calluses were getting out of control.

But at least I remember to leave them in my bag on leg day!  :Nervous:

----------


## Ajax

Nothing but callouses baby!

----------


## Nathan5252

for me, i didnt use anything until recently ago, when i was gettin really big callouses. now i use a pair of gloves

----------


## SUPERDAVE

MY SKIN

----------


## Vaj10

i sweat like a pig...i need my gloves or i would never get a grip... it has the wrist wrap/supports which helps my wrist (broke it 2yrs ago)

----------


## A_Nice

just skin and caluses

----------


## androplex

> Wearing gloves do not make you look gay ... shaking your backside while lifting weights do!!!


Freakout, you make me laugh bro....

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## The French Curler

Wearing a belt will eventually make your lower back extremely weak. Only wear it during max lifts to protect yourself, other than that, avoid them.

I don't wear gloves, I think you are a tougher person without them!

----------


## BIGGIN

> _Originally posted by Diesel_ 
> *Nothing.
> Never wear gloves. Don't like what chalk does to the bars after a little while. 
> I only use wraps on higher poundages with deadlifts.*


I have the same feeling, exactly.

----------


## BigMike J

blisters.. i don't wear gloves, and i have yet to invest in some chalk, i don't see any shame in using straps, imo straps are a great investment.

As far as belts go, i don't wear those either, i have a naturally strong back.

----------


## diesel21

i always use wraps and straps and gloves.. it helps you lift a little. the straps keep my wrists from breaking when i'm putting up 140 lb. dumbells on incline almost to where it is positione on shoulders.. yes proper form.. 4 reps no spot, i weight 180..

----------


## Lil D

Valeo Gloves

----------


## Buddha_Red

I had to go buy some cheap ass gloves from walmart. They arent the best but i just wanted something to save me hands a bit

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

What's wrong with wearing gloves. I do. Not all the time because half the time I'm half-assed and forget half my shit at home on the kitchen table. But I like gloves. The one thing I don't understand is straps for workouts like chest and shoulders. What purpose would you want the bar strapped to your hand for. Incase it falls, you have a good grip? Haha IMO! No flame intended.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

the bar is on my hands? :Don't know:

----------


## ripsid

A belt...Straps for shrugs, maybe rows... Beat Red Hands! broken blood vessels on my wrists from wraps.

----------


## kaizenro

I use gloves with the wrist support. Works for me. And no calluses which girls don't like anyway. Nothing but gains during my training. Flame on.
R

----------


## Assassinator

Spounges !

I cant do nothing without my spounges !

Gloves dont work for shit, maybe for pushing exercises, but for back, shrugs, curls, i need spounges, they work better than anything else.

----------


## Warrior

Wraps - gloves are for the hand models - I AM NO HAND MODEL. I like to feel the steel  :Wink:

----------


## chinups

Gloves. Why, cause my girl doesn't like big big giant bumps on my hands when I feel her up. 

Also Guys withe the chalk have a bad name cause some smucks don't clean shit!

----------


## Warrior

Wrist wraps are good for wrist support (if your hands slide while benching - they can help with that).

The wraps that wrap around the bar let you work out your back to complete failure. Without them you are at the mercy of a smaller muscle group - your forearms and grip strength. I would never do back without bar wraps. But forearms must be worked in on their own time to keep them from not developing in porportion.

As far as gloves... I blame my father on that. He told me when I was in High School, "Gloves are for woman - your hands show you are a hard worker." And I just never really kept the gloves after High School. I used to like the physcological pump - putting them on meant t-time. But now I always have my wrist wraps on, and they give me that t-time feeling.

Different strokes for different folks...

----------


## Fooboy

I generally wear gloves for protection from the nastiness on the bars. A few of my friends have gotten severe warts and stuff from it. Plus, asian chicks don't dig calluses...neither do I  :Smilie: .

----------


## Red Ketchup

I lift bare hands, but I'm considering getting gloves... the calluses are getting out of hand (no pun intended!)

Only problem is that when I did use gloves (6-7 years ago) I would tear them to shreads within a month or so. Got annoying breaking in new gloves all the time.

----------


## dern180

I WEAR WRIST WRAPS...AND THAT ALL.

----------


## tichel

Well, as a lady, I use gloves.....gotta keep those hands callus free!

----------


## harl

I use nothing, except for heavy shrugs,chainsaws,and deadlifts then i use metal hooks.

----------


## SneakerSeven

I usually wear nothing, the exception being on deadlifts and heavy shrugs (I use the same bar). After getting sick of having my hands torn up, got some cheap carpenter gloves- they're not the greatest, but they save my hands a little bit. I don't mind callouses, I kinda like em  :Big Grin:  Got used to having them all over the ends of my fingers from guitar, now I'm used to them on the hand pads... *shrug*

----------


## im_working_on_it

I use sponges

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I usually don'y wear anything except when going heavy on deadlift or lawnmower pulls....then i use my straps. As for belts i use them and highly recommend them when lifting heavy. Seen to many brothers seriously injure their backs when not using a belt on say squat or deadlift. If you seriously hurt your back then what....you couldn't even scratch your a** without wincing in pain. LOL

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

i use chalk and straps mainly i just use it for deadlift or curls

----------


## abstrack

the only reason i use gloves is because my hands sweat bad and it makes it a bitch to lift the metal bars when you hand feels like a wet rag. maby that might shed some light on wearing the gloves concept!!! I am getting away from using the straps, because i feel i can work my forearms during these heavy movements also and get my grip up to par!! the only thing i do not wear is a belt and thats because i have been lazy and cheep about going out and finding one i like

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

I use old and broken sustanon viles. I love to jab them into my hands, just so my chest workout can really be brutal. I'll KNOW I'll feel it and go home sore....

*LOL*

----------


## Andy

Gloves with wrist straps on all pulling exercise

----------


## Bobbo

I wear gloves to prevent calluses and carpel tunnel. I am on a computer 5 days a week and my wife hates my hands rough. Keep her happy. She loves the soft touch.

Bobbo

----------


## Decoder

Well some people need wraps when doing Extreme heavy weight high rep's when dead lifting or shruging hundreds' of punds like (400 or more) 12 reps, my hands start to lose their grip, so i need wraps. I agree with the first few posts gloves are gay, I only use wraps on back days.

----------


## Polska

Wraps, for the same purposes decoder mentioned above

----------


## solidj55

For me its either chalk or nothing.

----------


## Domestic

i wear both wrist wraps and gloves. gloves help me grip the bar cuz when you're pressing more then 300lbs you don't want that shit falling on you.

----------


## solidj55

> _Originally posted by Domestic_ 
> *i wear both wrist wraps and gloves. gloves help me grip the bar cuz when you're pressing more then 300lbs you don't want that shit falling on you.*


LOL

----------


## Beantown Abuser

gloves r for gardeners. Straps r for pussies. I only use chalck when lifitng really heavy. Use nothing build up the forearms. If i cant feel it hurting then its doin nothin.

----------


## rxarms

Did someone say strap-ons?

----------


## markas214

Usually bare hands but use straps for heavy pulling movements so grip doesn't limit amount of weight.

----------


## LittleNate

wristraps or chalk

----------


## decadbal

everyone keeps saying that the gloves look gay, but i wear em, and im not gay, plus ive never seen a pro bodybuilder not wear em, and id love to see someone tell those monsters they are gay bc of wearing workout gloves. i get a better feel for balance with theweights. plus it dont pull all the skin of my dandy little hands....lol

----------


## big daddy k de

NO GLOVES. i have chalk only when going hevy. I allso think gloves are kinda dumb. i mess with the guys at the gym all the time about it . as far as calesses go i think they are battle scars.

----------


## GetPsycho

heavy deads i use chalk. straps wont help to solve the problem of a weak grip.

every other movement i use nothing.

----------


## TheNewSteel

I've tried gloves before and I didn't like them, I already have small hands and they made my grip worse because it felt like my hands were even smaller. I've never used wraps or chalk, raw baby  :Smilie: 
Only time I've found gloves to be good is when doing static contractions on the bench press with way more than my one rep max, it reduces the pain in my wrists

----------


## cb25

I usually don't use anything...although I've been told I need to take better care of my hands (studying to go into a medical profession), so I'll probably pick up some gloves...hate feeling like a puss though...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

i agree with most of you guys i think gloves look real gay on guys ! most of the people at my gym that wear gloves are chicks or little skinny guys that have had a member ship for a week ! the best tho is when you see a guy wearing gloves with the velcro undone to make him look a little bit less of a pussy !

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Nothing Bro ! I like to feel the pain and the strengh running threw my hand when Lifting ...

----------


## steadygaining1

I use gloves, I'm a bitch.

----------


## hoss827

Our gym prevents chalk, not that I use the shit anyway...But it would prevent the blisters rookies get when they first start but they eventually callice over after about a week anyway. Hell I like the blisters :-D

----------


## FrkyBgStok

goddam this is an old thread.

----------


## Bigboy123

Depends, I use raps on some things just because my fingures cant hold that much weight, but i like using raps period...

----------


## Bean666

i am skinny and i wear gloves all the time... mainly because my hands get all torn up from the rough surfaces of the dumbells and barbells... i would get 2 or 3 new caluses ripped open when i worked out; got to the point where my hands would just pulse and hurt from all the new skin (my hands were mostly pink lol) and this wasnt over in a week either; i've only worked out for nearly 2 years and only about 5 months with gloves

so i got some nice comfy leather gloves... and you can see the serious abrasions in them; maybe i just grip really hard or something; or twist, etc... but my gloves look like my hands did

----------


## IronAdam

Who gives a ****. Use what works  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Mu'min

Bismillah
I used to be a purist, no anything, for the grip strength reason. Then I read Dorian's Blood and Guts and he recommended using straps for back workouts. His reasoning is that the back muscles will always outlast the forearms. I switched and have seen my back improve my leaps and bounds since then.

----------

